# Anyone Remember Me?



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

HI,


I used to be a frequent typer to these boards in 2008-2010 I just wondered if any of the old bunch is still about and how ur all doing? 


Em xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya! Nice to 'see' you. I remember you - you talked some sense into me when I tested too early once. How are you? Back on TTC train? Xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya 


Yes I remember you    


I am ok not back on the train yet just really wanted to catch up and see what I have missed in the TTC world in regards to babies, BFP's and funding etc. Last 3 years have been pretty mental and I am only really settling down again.... I have a lovely new DP who I have been with only 8 months so no TTC plans yet however we have spoken and it will be something for one day. The 2008-2010 stint of TTC really screwed with my head so I needed some time away from it all TBH   If i am honest it made me feel a complete failure and put so much stress on my CP at the time I went totally off the rails and lost my marriage and everything. Sooooo I am scared to even think about starting again any time soon!


However yesterday was my 27th birthday so I am aware that I am now nearing 30    




Any plans for any more little one for you pair?


EM xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd love another but my first pregnancy was high risk & quite traumatic so it makes me nervous! Most of the 2008-10 lot are on our ******** group so If you want to join (everyone is welcome) PM me your ** name, what your profile pic is & I'll friend you then add you to group (it's a secret group).

I totally understand about TTC messing with your head, I didn't realise how stressful it would be. We definately had some 'moments' as a couple! Best of luck for future TTC xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Em - I remember you too! I don't get on here as often anymore but when I do I always look out for posts from the girls who were TTC back when we were. I recall how you had a hard time right at the end and left this site quite suddenly. Hope you're in a better place now x
(WG, can we join the ** group too please? I didn't know there was one)


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course! PM me name & what your profile pic is. I'll friend you then add you x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

TwoBumps said:


> Hi Em - I remember you too! I don't get on here as often anymore but when I do I always look out for posts from the girls who were TTC back when we were. I recall how you had a hard time right at the end and left this site quite suddenly. Hope you're in a better place now x
> (WG, can we join the ** group too please? I didn't know there was one)


Hi,
Yes I remember you very well yours and Maz's story is one I have told so many people cause its just amazing after everything you guys went through. Its your story that till gives me hope 

How are your girls they must be getting big now? Any more plans for any more?

As much as I would love a little chubby Em running around I know realistically my life is just not ready for it yet or my relationship so I am just content with seeing how everyone else is doing for now.

WG: Cheers for adding me on ** and joining me up I really appreciate it.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm glad our story continues to provide hope for others. There were so many times when I thought it'd never happen for us, yet here we with two little girls! I'll never forget the hard journey we had to go on but I'd do it again in a heartbeat for the joy they bring to us! They're so much fun and get on so well together (usually anyway!).
In answer to your question, I'd love to have another baby (maybe in a year or so) but Maz is content as we are and there doesn't seem to be any persuading her otherwise. If I can't get her to change her mind soon (I'll be 40 next month so don't have oodles of time to work on her) then I'm still more than happy as a family of four but another child would be lovely if it happens that we were lucky enough to conceive again. 
You've still got lots of time left so you're right to make sure you are ready for a child in your life - that's the best thing you could ever do for them! Being a parent can be really hard work, no matter how loved and wanted a child is! When your time comes you'll enjoy them so much more if you feel happy and secure in the other areas of your life. I hope I'm not coming across as preaching - I just think you're being really sensible about waiting, despite your desire to be a mummy. No one could have prepared us for how much hard work it would be - all worth it though of course!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

i remember you all...and gosh does that seem a long long time ago!

Glad you are all ok and doing well.....i had a shock today when i relaised my little bubba is going to be one this year!!!

Scary!!!

k


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi K - I remember you too! Congratulations on your little boy, amazing isn't it? How are you both finding motherhood? Turning one seems such a milestone doesn't it? 
WG, did you get my ** message? I couldn't friend you for some reason? x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely to see all the 'old faces' on here    I mean that in the nicest way!   
I remember you ***** mum and 2bumps and Katena! WG, we are of course in touch on **. It is so lovely to hear how everyone is getting on.

Our journey is going well finally but as you can see from our signature it has been a tough journey getting here.

Love Becs xx

ps-I am writing a book called Creating our Family: Gay parents share their stories. If any of you (or your friends) would like to contribute (anonymously if you prefer) then please pm me.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya, I remember you too xx

Glad you are back on track again after a tough time. We have had another boy since you were last 'about' and I am 20 weeks with number 3!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Emma,

I hope your OK, Debbie said we're meeting up with you for a catch up on Sunday? Obviously you know we have Teddy now (but Hello to everyone else! I recognise everyone name who has replied to this thread).

Emma x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I am poop at replying only just seen this. 

Han- Congrats on your DS and your lovely current BFP. Its good to still see the success stories.

Em- SOrry about yesterday this last week has been a nightmare. Defo good for next sunday and cannot wait to meet teddy 

Em xxx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there folks!
I remember you too Em, glad to hear you're in a better place than you were and you're looking forwards to the future. 

We now have 2 girls, aged nearly 3 and 5 months. Time seems to have flown these last few years! It's lovely to see familiar people on here and see how you're all doing. 

Love to everyone! Xx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I remember you xx


----------

